# antique stoves? Hot Blast 77



## lanternman (Nov 27, 2011)

does anybody have any antique stoves?
heres my florence "hot blast 77".  its not hooked up, but i might do something with it someday.


----------



## Excavator (Dec 29, 2011)

This is my work shed heat stove only used while I am there. Does not even come close to my Vermont Castings Encore but does work great in the work shop and free wood supply for me so why not.


----------



## Stephen in SoKY (Dec 29, 2011)

There's an extensive thread on them right now over at nepacrossroads.com   They're quite highly thought of as coal burners.


----------



## Ponderosa Pyro (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Lanternman,I have a 153 Hot Air Blast Airtight Florence.My uncle in Chicago shipped it to me several years ago.I am thinking about using it in my garage in a house I'm building in the mtns.of Idaho.Uncle thought it would be better off in the Idaho mtns.than as a decorative piece in his kitchen in Chicago.The stove I'm going to put in the house is a Woodstock Progress Hybrid,shipping to me this fall I hope.Talk about technologies at opposite ends of the spectrum!!


----------

